# Lethal Weapon 5 soll kommen



## Zelada (28. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Lethal Weapon 5 soll kommen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Lethal Weapon 5 soll kommen*


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2017)

Bitte nicht. Das kommt 20 Jahre zu spät.


----------



## nuuub (28. Oktober 2017)

Eine der wenigen Filmreihen die nicht, von Film zu Film, immer schlechter wurden. Alle vier waren, mehr oder weniger, großartig.

Dennoch sehe ich es wie MichaelG, ein paar Jahre zu spät. Die sollen es gut sein lassen.


----------



## Restless27 (28. Oktober 2017)

Nein seh ich anders. Immer her damit! Ich steh irgendwie auf die "Action Opa"- Filme ala Expendables und RED.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Restless27 schrieb:


> Nein seh ich anders. Immer her damit! Ich steh irgendwie auf die "Action Opa"- Filme ala Expendables und RED.


Schließe mich den Nein-Stimmen an. Was mit einer Fortsetzung mit 20 Jahren Pause passieren kann hat man ja an Indy 4 gesehen.
Oder um es mit Murtaughs Worten abzurunden: Ich werde zu alt für diese Sch...[emoji57] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## skraggy (29. Oktober 2017)

Danny Glover ist schon 71 Jahre alt.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Oktober 2017)

Hm, da gibt's doch schon eine Vorlage...

Kommissar Klefisch: Die Verfolgungsjagd | Switch by Cofflebreakable - Dailymotion


----------



## Dosentier (29. Oktober 2017)

Verstehe dann nicht so direkt den Story Verlauf, der dort stattfinden soll.
Die beiden Darsteller sind ja in Echt auch schon weit über das Rentenalter hinaus, sprich sie werden dann im Film wohl auch im Ruhestand sein und bestimmt für einen älteren Fall der wieder rausgekramt wurde zurück gerufen.

So in etwa könnte ich mir den Plot vorstellen aber ob das wirklich noch mal den Charme der Alten Filme wiedergeben kann, bezweifle ich doch stark.


----------

